
Ask HN: Rails Devise Auth Equivalents for React, Angular, Vue.js etc.? - 3dprintscanner
What libraries exist which give an out of the box auth &amp; login solution similar to Devise for Rails?<p>I like the devise library as for very little configuration you get registration, confirmations, account management, oAuth integration, lockable accounts and password reset without having to reinvent much yourself. So what else exists out there that would work with React &#x2F; Angular &#x2F; Vue etc in a similar way?
======
verdverm
Passport.js

The issue here is that rails is full stack, while the three libs you mention
are frontend only. You will need something for the backend like Express or
Prisma

